# Good tubes?



## -JOE- (Jul 14, 2007)

I am from Iowa. I fish from shore a lot and I want a good lure. I am not even sure tubes are the best but I have heard a lot about them. I was just wondering what colors, sizes, and brands are good. I am not rich so I can't just buy tons of lure and see whats right I need some help from you guys.

Any replies would be great.

THanks Joe


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

chompers tubes in watermelon/pepper for clear water or white/pepper for stained water are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

gitzit black tube jigs, everytime


----------

